# Apprentice Judge Program



## ISH MOORE (Apr 29, 2009)

Dog owners across the U.S. want their dogs evaluated for practical, Personal Protection proficiency and basic skills, we’d like to help. K9 PRO SPORTS is seeking potential judges in all parts of the country to assist in setting up evaluations and in educating the public on the proper use and training of a Personal Protection dog.

We are seeking experienced dog trainers, interested in applying their dog training skills to help Protection dog owners learn the tactical side of a true street able Protection dog. If you have experience in any of the Protection Sports and would like to educate others on the skills of street style Personal Protection then this program is for you.

K9 PRO SPORTS needs your help and your dog training skills. K9PS will teach the street real elements and tactics needed for a true Protection dog evaluation. You will learn the only ‘street worthy’ protection system utilized internationally, and K9 PRO SPORTS will teach you the tactics needed to survive, assaults, home invasions, car-jackings, and any other threat with the “Worlds Oldest Security System” (sm) your dog!

If interested in judging K9 PRO SPORTS trials in your area please contact:

[email protected]

Please send Bio and references thank you

http://www.k9prosportsonline.com


----------

